# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Question | Where to Buy Fresh Local Produce?

## prodigydud

Hi Beyond,

Last summer we bought 5 lbs. of some amazingly homegrown bulbs of garlic from friends in BC - they were large, juicy and FRESH!

We have ran out and now hooked on fresh garlic. We dropped by the Calgary Farmers Market - the garlic weren't as nice, and it was something like $15/lbs  :crazy nut: 

Not sure where else to check out - was thinking of finding a local Hutterite farm, but don't know of any at the moment. Anyone got any hookups on where to buy fresh local produce at a reasonable price? 

Thanks!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, buying fresh produce out of season is always going to be either low quality or expensive, that's the deal. You could have probably gotten a good deal in September or October.

----------


## suntan

I buy the $15/lb garlic. It ends up being about $3 for a gigantic head. The small ones usually end up under a $1.

----------


## prodigydud

Yep, we did the same. $5 for two large bulbs. Sigh

----------


## Brent.ff

European Deli and Produce market off 11st SE is good IMO. Or was last time i was there

----------


## suntan

Lots of people like Shaganappi Mediterranean Market.

----------


## Darell_n

It’s not open now, but Cochrane has an unattended ‘barn’ in town with self-pay produce grown locally.

----------


## ercchry

Crossroads market, seems like the best balance in quality to price (prices on par with superstore and the like, but farm fresh… fresh anything these days is a huge ask from the chains, so that’s enough reason alone)

----------

